# Canon Camera profile & presetd



## shelley.joy (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi All!
Please bear with me.. this maybe a little long & I hope it makes sense. I am well aware VSCO aware providing any support or updates for DESKTOP anymore. I’ve been a Nikon user all my life and updated my VSCO presets for my Nikon files before the shut down. 
fast for two years and I’ve switched to canon 5D mark iV.
I reloaded VSCO, entered my license key. Selected CANON. 
the presets are greyed out and Italics  When applying the presets they are so flat and desaturated  . I spent ALOT of time googling. Like... days and days  Andall I could work out is my camera profiles need updating.i used to DNG Profile thingy... I did lots of things!! 
This was 4 months ago. And I gave up and put my new camera away. Went back to my Nikon. Because i can edit them Easily.
Is anyone able to help me with getting my presets to work!
Im at a point I might wipe clear my laptop and download it all fresh and start again.
Can anyone enlighten me on some solutions please? Let me know if you need more info!
Thank you!!!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2020)

The VCO presets also load a custom profile and that custom profile won't be installed in Lightroom desktop. That is why the presets show in italics and that is why they don't work anymore.


----------



## shelley.joy (Oct 19, 2020)

Is there anyway to load the custom profiles ?
Could I ask a friend who has the same camera & same presets to share her custom profiles ? 
where would the profiles be stored ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2020)

The profiles should be stored in Macintosh HD/Users/Username/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Camera Raw/CameraProfiles. Lightroom allows adding profiles, so if you add them to Lightroom the presets may work again.


----------

